# Labs!!????



## lb2501 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi! Below are two sets of results...one before starting 25 mcg of synthroid and the other after taking it for 2 months. My symptoms are brain fog, heart palpitations, oily skin, fatigue and muscle aches. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!

Before syntroid:

TSH: 2.41 and range .45-4.5
T4: 7.5 and range 4.5-12
T3: 33 range 24-39
Free thyrox index: 2.5 range 1.2-4.9

After synthroid:
TSH: .947 range .45-4.5
T4: 8 range 4.5-12
T3: 34 range 24-39
Free thyrox index: 2.7 range 1.2-4.9

My new labs are are follows: after 37.50 mcg

TSH - .93 range .34 - 4.82
Free T4- 1.15 range .71- 1.85

My brain fog is somewhat better but not gone. Does anyone think maybe i need an increase in dosage??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lb2501 said:


> Hi! Below are two sets of results...one before starting 25 mcg of synthroid and the other after taking it for 2 months. My symptoms are brain fog, heart palpitations, oily skin, fatigue and muscle aches. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Before syntroid:
> 
> ...


Free T4 is still below the mid-range. The mid-range of the range given is 1.28. It is best to have the FREE T3 and the FREE T4 at a decent level above the mid-range. Usually at about 75% of the range.

So, yes.............................


----------

